# Husband acquitted in death of OM



## BK23 (Apr 17, 2013)

Man says he, fellow jurors debated long, hard before acquitting husband in killing of wife's lover - Omaha.com


----------



## verpin zal (Feb 23, 2013)

> After the late Friday acquittal, Killian wrote on her Facebook wall: “NOT GUILTY!!!!!!! NOT GUILTY!!!! Anthony Utterback is a free man!!!!!!!!!!! Praise the lord!!!!”
> 
> *Killian posted those comments just above pictures of her and her new boyfriend.*
> 
> ...


What kind of lunacy is this?


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

All of them were stupid people. A lot of it was probably preventable if at least one of the three would have used common sense. You have to wonder if Killian met O'Donnell first and married him, would she and Utterback have had an affair?


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Yep Springer material looked at her fb page and she sure has another bf
He has to d her like yesterday wtf.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

tom67 said:


> Yep Springer material looked at her fb page and she sure has another bf
> He has to d her like yesterday wtf.


And there you go. In a situation like this, the BH is completely to blame if his WW cheats on him with someone new. He knew here character, knew what she was capable of, spent who knows what and almost went to prison because of infidelity and he is now seeing that she's starting up an affair with someone else. At some point, he has to be responsible for his own messed up situation that he finds himself in.


----------



## carmen ohio (Sep 24, 2012)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> And there you go. *In a situation like this, the BH is completely to blame if his WW cheats on him with someone new. He knew here character, knew what she was capable of, spent who knows what and almost went to prison because of infidelity and he is now seeing that she's starting up an affair with someone else. At some point, he has to be responsible for his own messed up situation that he finds himself in.*


Sorry, P9fOS, but this makes no sense. How could he prevent her from cheating "with someone new"? And, if he couldn't prevent it, how can one conclude that he is "completely to blame" for it?

I suppose everybody can be said to be at least partly "responsible for his own messed up situation . . ." But that does not mean that a BS is "to blame" for his WS cheating -- the first time or any time thereafter.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

So, the chap knew the BH was capable of violence, yet could not resist being at it with his wife like a rat up a pump?

Seriously? Did he have a death wish?:scratchhead:


----------



## Daisy10 (Nov 10, 2013)

Have you ever heard of "crimes of passion"?

Stuff like this can happen once betrayal is discovered.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Daisy10 said:


> Have you ever heard of "crimes of passion"?
> 
> Stuff like this can happen once betrayal is discovered.


Some people here are experts in this field. Sad to say.


----------



## Daisy10 (Nov 10, 2013)

MattMatt said:


> Some people here are experts in this field. Sad to say.


Are you suggesting that there are murderers here?


----------



## verpin zal (Feb 23, 2013)

Daisy10 said:


> Are you suggesting that there are murderers here?


He's saying they're experts because they can (and did) hold themselves back in the same, sometimes much worse situations.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Daisy10 said:


> Are you suggesting that there are murderers here?


No. Not at all.


----------



## life101 (Nov 18, 2012)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> All of them were stupid people. A lot of it was probably preventable if at least one of the three would have used common sense. You have to wonder if Killian met O'Donnell first and married him, would she and Utterback have had an affair?












http://www.quickmeme.com/Yes-please-go-on/


----------



## GROUNDPOUNDER (Mar 8, 2013)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> And there you go. In a situation like this, the BH is completely to blame if his WW cheats on him with someone new. He knew here character, knew what she was capable of, spent who knows what and almost went to prison because of infidelity and he is now seeing that she's starting up an affair with someone else. At some point, he has to be responsible for his own messed up situation that he finds himself in.


WOW! I can't argue with that "logic". :crazy:


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Daisy10 said:


> Are you suggesting that there are murderers here?


Nah, if they went through with it, they wouldn't need the support of a website.

I bet there are plenty of men here who thought long and hard about doing it though.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

I bet the new OM is really, really nervous right now.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

larry.gray said:


> I bet the new OM is really, really nervous right now.


Good one!
Uh gee hun I gotta go:lol:


----------



## RAN (Oct 14, 2012)

Will there be OM's/OW's if there were judgements like this.:smthumbup:


----------



## Kallan Pavithran (Jan 17, 2012)

I think he might have been better living in prison than sending him free and he living with a slooot like her.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

RAN said:


> Will there be OM's/OW's if there were judgements like this.:smthumbup:


There will never be a shortage of people who will do stupid things to get a little sex.

The spread of HIV is a perfect example of that.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

I love on Killian's FB page someone asked her "soooo what are you doing getting back together or divorcing him?"
She didn't answer.
I'm speechless.:scratchhead:


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

Needless to say she much be 12 different kinds of crazy in bed. Some men will look past just about ANYTHING for that level of crazy.....


----------



## RAN (Oct 14, 2012)

larry.gray said:


> There will never be a shortage of people who will do stupid things to get a little sex.
> 
> The spread of HIV is a perfect example of that.


:iagree::iagree::iagree:


----------



## FourtyPlus (Dec 18, 2011)

She's not going to divorce him. She'll string him along for as long as she can. Why? Because he killed for her. I mean, it doesn't get any better on the How-much-do-I-mean-to-you Scale. That's a 10!


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

larry.gray said:


> I bet the new OM is really, really nervous right now.


Just imagine how much fun you could have if you knew the new OM. 

You know, doing things like sneaking up behind him and popping a balloon and seeing how high you could make him jump?


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

larry.gray said:


> Just imagine how much fun you could have if you knew the new OM.
> 
> You know, doing things like sneaking up behind him and popping a balloon and seeing how high you could make him jump?


:rofl:

Louis CK


----------



## remorseful strayer (Nov 13, 2012)

larry.gray said:


> There will never be a shortage of people who will do stupid things to get a little sex.
> 
> The spread of HIV is a perfect example of that.


I guess a lot of people are not informed about the rapid HIV test. 

What is OraQuick?


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

carmen ohio said:


> Sorry, P9fOS, but this makes no sense. How could he prevent her from cheating "with someone new"? And, if he couldn't prevent it, how can one conclude that he is "completely to blame" for it?
> 
> I suppose everybody can be said to be at least partly "responsible for his own messed up situation . . ." But that does not mean that a BS is "to blame" for his WS cheating -- the first time or any time thereafter.


I didn't word that post correctly. What I meant to say was if his wife burns him again by cheating with someone new - after the sh!t storm he went thru to by going to court to defend his innocence in this crime of passion, then his pain and anguish is all on him. I didn't mean to write that her cheating was his fault. I see I wrote it like that and it was a dumb wording on my part.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...157120.-2207520000.1384452225.&type=3&theater

Incredibly her Facebook is still up and running. Here is a pic of her hubby and child.


----------

